# Homeschooling



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there
Is homeschooling aloud in Dubai? Do I, from Germany, have to sent my daughter in a school? I would like to know also, if there are private teachers which you can hire to get lessons in german and english regulary....?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Yes, homeschooling is allowed in the UAE.

Tutors in most subjects are easy to come by.
Most people just place ads in local papers or even supermarket notice boards stating they are after a tutor in a certain subject.

It is then up to you, to check their credentials and interview them to see if they are suitable for your childs needs.

Tutors tend to charge anywhere between 150 - 250 dhs an hour. ( depending on subject, number of children being tutored and whether they are traveling to you)


----------



## bedsky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Bobbi2,

I just read your post,and am very much in the same situation.We are living in Germany and are planning to move to Dubai in the next few months.However, the schools fees are way too high in Dubai and therefore I am also thinking along the line of homeschooling.
My boys are 12 & 5 and are attending a German school here.
Have you already moved to Dubai?
I would love to know how you get on.
good luck


----------



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Private teacher Dubai*



bedsky said:


> Hello Bobbi2,
> 
> I just read your post,and am very much in the same situation.We are living in Germany and are planning to move to Dubai in the next few months.However, the schools fees are way too high in Dubai and therefore I am also thinking along the line of homeschooling.
> My boys are 12 & 5 and are attending a German school here.
> ...



Hi There
No we have no jet moved to Dubai.My husband lives there already for one year.We are still thinking.The German School is very far outside Dubai the way to the school is dangerous and sticky.I would not like to see my child getting there
every day with the schoolbus...Anyway I would prefer homeschooling with a German Teacher for primary school. I do not know yet if there is one to be able to give daily lessons in maths, german, and so on. I do not want to miss anything either, so that there would not be a problem , if we return to Germany. Maybe we could get in contact via mail?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I can bet homeschooling > Dubai schools judging by the recent reviews on the educational standards by the relevant authorities.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

ditto. 


mazdaRX8 said:


> I can bet homeschooling > Dubai schools judging by the recent reviews on the educational standards by the relevant authorities.


----------



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

*homeschooling Dubai*



DXB-NY said:


> ditto.


What is that conretely telling us?


----------

